# Dubia roaches, awful!!



## Mia (May 5, 2010)

I got my chameleon Mia some Dubia roaches the other day for the first time, its also the first time i've ever seen one in person. AWFUL! Trying to get one out for Mia, cringing at the thought of even touching one with tweezers let alone my own hand. I couldn't do it, they look horrible and scary lmao. 15 mins later still trying to get one out with my tweezers my 9year old niece walks in the door comes over takes the box off me gets one of the roaches with her fingers and gives it to Mia. I have never felt so stupid in my life!! :lol2: I thought crickets were scary but they are pussy cats compared to the roaches.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

haha I brought some the other day and they werent as bad as I was expecting even my missus doesnt mind them


----------



## Dazed (Nov 10, 2009)

I love 'em, couldn't eat a whole box full though.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL i have seen a friends beasts and would get some myself but they take ageesss to get established ina collony lol


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I did think about buying some for Tommy and Amy, but just can't bring myself to do it! How big are they? Ugh!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

around 3 inches at their largest. I usew mine for my leos and they love them.

My OH hates them tho, but I bet when she has no locusts left to feed her reps she'll beg/borrow/steal some.


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

Mia said:


> I got my chameleon Mia some Dubia roaches the other day for the first time, its also the first time i've ever seen one in person. AWFUL! Trying to get one out for Mia, cringing at the thought of even touching one with tweezers let alone my own hand. I couldn't do it, they look horrible and scary lmao. 15 mins later still trying to get one out with my tweezers my 9year old niece walks in the door comes over takes the box off me gets one of the roaches with her fingers and gives it to Mia. I have never felt so stupid in my life!! :lol2: I thought crickets were scary but they are pussy cats compared to the roaches.


Hi
How did your chameleon do with the roach?

My wife has a Yemen too and it took one roach (about half inch). Appeared to like it.

Also have you tried yours with a pinkie?
Ours took a pinkie but whether is was a coincidence or not the chameleon seemed to be taken ill a few days later.
Went to the bottom of its enclosure, got a chill and was very dark and drab in colour. I even thought rigamortis had set in because it was stiff like it was a plastic toy. This was about 5 months ago and he is doing very well.
Is yours friendly?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

You'll get used to it after a while, before owning reptiles I used to stand on a chair whenever a roach walked by me but now I grab the biggest one's in my hands with no problems : victory:


----------



## Mcstealth (Sep 11, 2008)

Get some giant hissing roahes as pets :2thumb:
they are chilled out little beasties, that get used to being handled

once you have held a few of these, and are used to the feel, getting the dubias out the box will be easy.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I love hissers! They're difficult to grab hold of though, they have sharp spiky bits everywhere!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have been giving my Beardie Roaches for a little while, with tweezers of course. She loves them and to be honest...Black Crickets SCARE the S**T out of me....scream like a girl :lol2: 
Hands up for roaches any day.......:2thumb:

Jingle Bells.


----------

